# Neve - Serra do Gerês



## meteoamador (19 Jan 2014 às 20:21)

Boas

Hoje foi até ao Gerês com a esperança de encontrar grandes acumulações de neve mas foi uma desilusão só aos 1000/1200 m e que se encontrou alguma coisa e a derreter depressa com a chuva que caía.

Aqui ficam algumas fotografias não tem grande qualidade mas é o que se pode arranjar.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Jan 2014 às 20:30)

Em que zona tiraste as fotos? Acho que não estiveste no _hotspot_, ou melhor, no _coldspot_!


----------



## meteoamador (21 Jan 2014 às 22:53)

Foi na zona da Mata da Albergaria (41.766639,-8.146712) a cerca de 1000 m de altitude.
Onde será o melhor coldspot pra encontrar grandes nevões no Geres?


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2014 às 23:51)

Nas Minas dos Carris! 
A Portela de Leonte está a cerca de 850 metros, muito baixo para o passado nevão portanto!


----------



## meteoamador (22 Jan 2014 às 00:08)

As minas dos carris só se alcançam depois de 4 h de caminhada


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2014 às 00:10)

Ah pois é! Quem quer ver neve em Portugal tem de passar as passas do Algarve primeiro!


----------



## diogortrick (22 Jan 2014 às 00:17)

Por experiência própria a parte da serra da peneda consegue ter melhores acumulações de neve.


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2014 às 00:33)

meteoamador disse:


> As minas dos carris só se alcançam depois de 4 h de caminhada



Dado que é, provavelmente, a região do continente com mais pluviosidade, quando dá para nevar, lá acumula aos metros.

No passado dia 18, de manhã, estava assim!

Mas durante a tarde e a noite desse dia, e na madrugada do dia 19, muito deve ter nevado.

Tanto, que no domingo, a vista para esses lados era brutal!


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 21:17)

Aqui ficam os registos do nevão que hoje caiu  pelo Geres, apesar da neve acumulada não a vi cair,  durante a viagem só apanhei agua-neve e granizo.












































































Se alguém estiver interessado, não inclui a neve






Esta auriol nao funciona lá muito bem aos 800m registava isto:






A minima registada em toda a viagem foi de 4ºC.

Foi uma sorte este evento calhar ao domingo, até nem esperava ver neve este ano.


----------



## Dias Miguel (14 Fev 2016 às 21:26)

meteoamador disse:


> Aqui ficam os registos do nevão que hoje caiu  pelo Geres, apesar da neve acumulada não a vi cair,  durante a viagem só apanhei agua-neve e granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tão pouca neve na Serra Amarela... Com o frio que está aqui pelo Alentejo, pensei que essa zona estivesse toda branca...
Magníficas paisagens!!!  Estou cheio de saudades dessa pérola da natureza que temos no nosso Portugal e tão poucos portugueses conhecem na sua plenitude.


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 21:42)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tão pouca neve na Serra Amarela... Com o frio que está aqui pelo Alentejo, pensei que essa zona estivesse toda branca...
> Magníficas paisagens!!!  Estou cheio de saudades dessa pérola da natureza que temos no nosso Portugal e tão poucos portugueses conhecem na sua plenitude.



Ainda bem que tenho a sorte de morar a 30 minutos de lá e sempre que posso e há probabilidade de neve não hesito em lá ir.
O PNPG tem magnificas paisagens, e coberto de neve é realmente um sonho.


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Muito belas. Realmente sem grandes acumulados, mas dignas de registo! As fotos que tens com as montanhas nevadas então estão verdadeiros postais. E é um importante cantinho de Portugal que não tive ainda o privilégio de conhecer. Algum dia aí irei. 

Obrigado pela partilha e parabéns pelo local tão bonito onde resides!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 22:03)

Dias Miguel disse:


> Tão pouca neve na Serra Amarela... Com o frio que está aqui pelo Alentejo, pensei que essa zona estivesse toda branca...
> Magníficas paisagens!!!  Estou cheio de saudades dessa pérola da natureza que temos no nosso Portugal e tão poucos portugueses conhecem na sua plenitude.



A serra amarela estáva e está toda branca  Deves estar estado em altitudes baixas.... porque todo o parque pelo menos no lado da peneda/soajo  dos 900/1000 para cima tinha boa acumulaçao e dos 1200 para cima apanhei sitios com perto de 50 ctms.. deixo aqui um video de hoje no PNPG a 1250 metros de altitude.


----------



## james (14 Fev 2016 às 22:13)

Eu  encontrei pequenas acumulações de neve no Gerês a cerca de 650 metros de altitude no Campo do Gerês ( perto do parque de campismo da Cerdeira) . E tinha neve acumulada facilmente ao alcance dos carros logo acima da barragem  de Vilarinho das Furnas.  E tinha seguramente boas acumulações a partir dos 800 metros de altitude. 
Do que eu vi, também tinha boas acumulações na Serra Amarela e na  Serra da Cabreira.  E alguma acumulação na Serra d ' Arga. 

Só uma nota.  Acho que alguém já falou atrás,  a Serra da Peneda é um sítio também espetacular para neve ( e deve ter muita também, obviamente)  e a precipitação anual é comparável ao Gerês.  E é menos conhecida.


----------



## meteoamador (14 Fev 2016 às 23:08)

dopedagain disse:


> A serra amarela estáva e está toda branca  Deves estar estado em altitudes baixas.... porque todo o parque pelo menos no lado da peneda/soajo  dos 900/1000 para cima tinha boa acumulaçao e dos 1200 para cima apanhei sitios com perto de 50 ctms.. deixo aqui um video de hoje no PNPG a 1250 metros de altitude.



Isso é que é ser aventureiro, de bicicleta e com essa acumulação!
Fiz apenas o percurso Mixoes da Serra-Brufe-Campo do geres apenas por estrada, devo ter andado proximo dos 1000m, não arrisquei mais até porque não estava prevenido (correntes).


----------



## actioman (14 Fev 2016 às 23:18)

dopedagain disse:


> A serra amarela estáva e está toda branca  Deves estar estado em altitudes baixas.... porque todo o parque pelo menos no lado da peneda/soajo  dos 900/1000 para cima tinha boa acumulaçao e dos 1200 para cima apanhei sitios com perto de 50 ctms.. deixo aqui um video de hoje no PNPG a 1250 metros de altitude.



Brutal e de Bike!!! Epa grande resistência! Parabéns pelo forma física, não é para todos e obrigado por esta verdadeira blizzard!


----------



## dopedagain (14 Fev 2016 às 23:48)

meteoamador disse:


> Isso é que é ser aventureiro, de bicicleta e com essa acumulação!
> Fiz apenas o percurso Mixoes da Serra-Brufe-Campo do geres apenas por estrada, devo ter andado proximo dos 1000m, não arrisquei mais até porque não estava prevenido (correntes).


Proxima vez vai a zona do soajo/peneda, principalmente  a zona do soajo, as montanhas não são tão rochosas nem  com um declive tão acentuado como no lado do gerês isto permite que a acumulação seja maior.  Os vários mini planaltos entre os cumes mais abrigados do vento tb permitem que acumule bem, provavelmente ao nivel da serra da estrela! boa ideia é ir ao mezio e virar logo para o lado esquerdo ( isto para quem vem na estrada que sobe dos arcos de valdevez ) seguir até ao parque de campismo de travanca e subir por ali acima.  ( só é possivel a pé, bike de montanha ou 4x4 )


----------



## Dias Miguel (15 Fev 2016 às 09:43)

dopedagain disse:


> A serra amarela estáva e está toda branca  Deves estar estado em altitudes baixas.... porque todo o parque pelo menos no lado da peneda/soajo  dos 900/1000 para cima tinha boa acumulaçao e dos 1200 para cima apanhei sitios com perto de 50 ctms.. deixo aqui um video de hoje no PNPG a 1250 metros de altitude.



Isso é que é coragem  
A zona de Castro Laboreiro, Lamas de Mouro e da Sra. da Peneda deviam estar intransitáveis. Aposto que o planalto de Castro Laboreiro está com bons acumulados.
Quanto a percursos nessa zona, sugiro também (para visitar essa zona) o caminho alternativo através do Lindoso, entrar em Espanha, passar por Entrimo e regressar a Portugal através da fronteira em Ameijoeira.


----------



## meteoamador (1 Mar 2016 às 22:34)

Mais um fim de semana pintado de branco nas serras do Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês, oo titulo do tópico não está muito correto maas para não abrir outro vou continuando a portar aqui, se a moderação o entender altere-o para "Neve Parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês".
Desta vez fui até á Peneda na caça ao elemento branco.
As fotos estão muito fraquinhas  derivado da pouca luz disponível e claro de um telemóvel não podia esperar melhor, pondero comparar uma maquina fotográfica  desde já agradeço dicas e conselhos para a escolha visto que percebo pouco da "poda" 

Ora aqui vão elas:
Para começar as suspeitas dos costumes por estes lados, convém circular com precaução a qualquer altura podem aparecer na nossa frente.







Vista pelo caminho






Já á chegada em Gavieira penso que se chama assim a localidade
















Uma autentica rumaria á neve, muito difícil de circular com tanta gente. Um pára arranca de cidade nesta pequena aldeia, quem não gostou muito foi a embraiagem.






Um pouco mais acima:





















A esta altura a estrada estava intransitável, só com correntes, 4X4 ou simplesmente a pé.





















Pegadas supostamente de lobo:











Neste local a acumulação era superior a 50cm.





















Já a voltar uma vista sobre a aldeia:











De regresso e já a escurecer a paragem no conhecido miradouro, que estava entupido de gente á ida.







PS: fotos são do dia 28-2


----------

